# What kind of door knobs are these...



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you can take a look at these: http://houseofantiquehardware.com/Classic-Rosette-Door-Set-With-Brass-Knobs


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Many times, Antique shops have boxes of old doorknobs. Po)
It may pay to call around?

DM


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Epson has a great link there. Try to look at antique shops and home depots or even hardware stores.


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

If you live in or near a big city there is probably a building materials
salvage yard near you. They are usually a retail outlet for a demolition
company that takes all of the reusable things; locks, lighting, doors, etc
out of buildings before knocking them down.
They have all sorts of old locks and other cool stuff for period homes.
Lot's of fun!

Good luck!
TheDoorGuy


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I've picked up several sets at antique shops, junk shops, etc.
You can also find them on ebay.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Oops, duplicate post.


----------

